# the dudes that stole my money



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

So, I was recently a victim of fraud and lost about 3 grand (the guys were able to copy my atm card and withdraw from atms and spend freely). I filed my claim and just recently got contacted by an analyst/investigator. They managed to retrieve photos from the atm at which they withdrew roughly $700. Here are the pics of the douche bags. If any of them are seen, feel free to behead them.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

They look nervous as f*ck

sorry man


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how did they copy ur credit card?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no idea how they did it. and even if i knew i wouldnt tell you or anyone else. we have enough f*cking idiot thieves in the world. i'd be damned if i'm going to spread the knowledge of stealing other peoples sh*t that they worked and saved for.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks to me like they used an ATM copier. I have heard about people setting up those computers at their work place. Like a Gas station or etc.

Sucks for you but dont worry, you will get all of your money back. It's a pain but no worries.

But a question does come to mind.
Do you not check your account online?
I have online banking set up to send me an email when anything over $300 is charged to my account.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

bastards


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sadboy said:


> Looks to me like they used an ATM copier. I have heard about people setting up those computers at their work place. Like a Gas station or etc.
> 
> Sucks for you but dont worry, you will get all of your money back. It's a pain but no worries.
> 
> ...


i check my account balance online every couple days or so. but i reported this issue the day it happened. (they spent 3 grand in ONE DAY!). i got the phone call notification the day of, checked my balance, noticed i had thousands of dollars missing, reported it and voila. it's taken about 3 or 4 weeks but the investigation is coming along and the bank is realizing it's not me.

apparently, the business where they spent about 2 grand is not even a business and they never answer their phone. usually, when i use my card at a business the address or location pops up on my online balance. this time all that showed up was a name and city.

i'm definitely going to be using cash as much as possible from now on.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn dude
sh*t is rediculous
hope u figure out what the hell happened]
good luck


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

WHAT....

Your bank doesnt have a ATM limit on spending per day?
Most banks have that or call people when they notice large amounts out of the normal.

I know about cause it happened to me once. Heck it even came on the news a few years back. They took about $500 from me. sh*t that was all I had.

since then I check my account once a day or ever other day.

Yup, I know the bank is going to give you ish, but you will get it back.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

hyphen said:


> So, I was recently a victim of fraud and lost about 3 grand (the guys were able to copy my atm card and withdraw from atms and spend freely). I filed my claim and just recently got contacted by an analyst/investigator. They managed to retrieve photos from the atm at which they withdrew roughly $700. Here are the pics of the douche bags. If any of them are seen, feel free to behead them.
> 
> View attachment 162915
> 
> ...


I would cut their balls off first.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont mean to sound racist but they look like they are Armenian.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

for once i agree with MD
chop some bitches balls off


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my bank has a 200 limit per day on my account

thats some sh*t right there. hope they get cancer


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sadboy said:


> I dont mean to sound racist but they look like they are Armenian.


they are armenian. i don't want to sound racist either but i told my girlfriend and i quote myself, "babe, i bet the guy is f*cking armenian." now, i'm not saying that armenian people are bad, but the general young armenian population in my area are total f*cking tools. on top of that, armenians and asians are probably the most dominant in the fraud industry here. and since there aren't many asians in my area, where else could i point my finger?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss and ID theft. At least the banks are believing you cause it could be a bitch to correct your identity again.

I agree with Sadboy, probably a atm copier. It can actually be set up on any atm machine. It is a device that is placed over the original slot where you would put your atm card. When you add the atm card, it reads the card, records the info which can be copied and transferred onto a blank card. On this device, there is also a lil camera that is aimed at the keypad so it can record your pin as well.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope everything works out for you....having worked in a bank before...you should be fine.

I swear that dude with the hoodie looks like Rafael....better know as ThePac...or as I refer to him...my yard boy.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is a good read about the ATM copier.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> how did they copy ur credit card?


Likely these guys didn't do it, but Chinese made remote card readers are becoming more and more readily available. One of the divisions my wife oversees at the bank is investigated these devices. They will be a big deal in a couple years. The deal is they point it at you from a short distance 10-15 feet and it reads all the cars with magnetic strips that you are carrying.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't we have a member here thats a fraud investigator? Anyways, I hate when things like this happens. Pisses me off when people cheat honest people. So is wamu gonna get your money back or is it basically a loss? FYI, many places recommend that people use their atm as little as possible and go credit or cash. Its easier to steal since atms are instant.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

After reading this thread I now am only going to carry cash.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

diddye said:


> Don't we have a member here thats a fraud investigator? Anyways, I hate when things like this happens. Pisses me off when people cheat honest people. So is wamu gonna get your money back or is it basically a loss? FYI, many places recommend that people use their atm as little as possible and go credit or cash. Its easier to steal since atms are instant.


I believe it's armac.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

this happend to my dad, the guy took 5 grand and it was all refunded but the dude was never caught.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Another good rule of thumb is to charge things as a credit when you do use your ATM card because that way, even if they do copy it, they couldn't use it at an ATM machine and pull your cash. They'd have to show ID (at 99% of places nowadays anyway) before the charge would be placed.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

i dont think these guys are gonna be too happy you put there pic on the net


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ Who cares, f*ck them, damn criminals. they should be exposed for the crooks they are.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm all for the posting of criminal photos online.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

surprised you have those pics. I am sorry for your bad luck. Hope you get all of your money back.
You is rich


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's incredibly easy to counterfeit people's cards... Even credit cards.

There are machines out there that can swipe and store information. Especially credit cards. I had this happen to me, probably while out at a restaraunt. Where else do you blindly hand over a credit card and let people walk away with it, right? They carry a little machine, swipe the card, store it. Then create fake cards. The info can be transferred over computers. Fake cards are made, swiped at gas pumps. Easy as pie... You roll up to the gas pump, some dude is there and says "you putting in $40? i swipe and you give me $20". Stupid scams like that... Other machines attach right to bank machines. And fake pads are overlayed so they get your punch sequences. Same idea. They create a 'new' card and have all the info they need. So on and so on... And then there's the simple double swipe and the teller looking and seeing the pin. Or cameras in the store being used for illicit purposes... It's endless.

I've worked a few jobs involving large amounts of cash and potential for fraud so we always get trained by the police on this and counterfeit money and such. It's a huge business. Lots of people out there are getting ripped off.

Canada is getting really bad for this seeing as we're the country in the world that most uses debit and credit cards. So few people carry around cash in Canada. That was a huge adjustment when I moved to Europe for a year. But since being back I usually try and have a 'float' of cash in my wallet.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I hope everything works out for you....having worked in a bank before...you should be fine.
> 
> I swear that dude with the hoodie looks like Rafael....better know as ThePac...or as I refer to him...my yard boy.


i feel for you hypen..i went through the same issue a few years back.. it was probably one of the worst days of my life..waking up to 5k missing...i went nuts and just wanted to kill everyone..very violated.and its not just that they took the money from my account it also that it was such a hassle for me aswell..talking to inspectors and the whole charade...i believe in karma..what goes around comes around..i hope the bastard(s) that did this to me die a slow and pain death of testicular cancer..









btw jeff-THE GUY IN THE HOOD LOOKS MORE BLACK IRISH??? don;t ya think?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hyphen said:


> no idea how they did it. and even if i knew i wouldnt tell you or anyone else. we have enough f*cking idiot thieves in the world. i'd be damned if i'm going to spread the knowledge of stealing other peoples sh*t that they worked and saved for.


dude, i dont need ur fckn money, all i asked was how the hell it was possible to copy someones card, cause it confused me.

w/e dude.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> no idea how they did it. and even if i knew i wouldnt tell you or anyone else. we have enough f*cking idiot thieves in the world. i'd be damned if i'm going to spread the knowledge of stealing other peoples sh*t that they worked and saved for.


dude, i dont need ur fckn money, all i asked was how the hell it was possible to copy someones card, cause it confused me.

w/e dude.
[/quote]
I don't think he meant you are gonna steal his money. He's just saying he would not post it publicly if he knew in case other people would happen to see it and do it to someone else.

Anyways, I had this happen to me a couple years ago and made a thread similar to this. The person was sneaky and rather than taking out a huge amount of money at once, he took 50 bucks a month for 2 months and signed up for some internet site in the UK. I happened to not check my statements for a couple of months so I didn't know about it till I got a call from Wamu about an unusual spending pattern. It showed that I made 2 transaction in 2 different places within 5 minutes so they went over the bill with me and had me verify if the purchases were made by me. Hopefully they catch those bastards.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The ATM camera really doesn't have very good detail, does it.
They just look like regular two-bit punk-asses that ya see walkiing down the street everyday with their hoods on and their pants sagging.

Wanna-be bullshit gangsta fuckin' punk-ass little pussies if ya ask me.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

armenians, huh? i'm assuming that this all took place in cali, right? you got any better pics of their faces?


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

That's F'ed up You have the pics can't the cops get them?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thePACK said:


> I hope everything works out for you....having worked in a bank before...you should be fine.
> 
> I swear that dude with the hoodie looks like Rafael....better know as ThePac...or as I refer to him...my yard boy.


i feel for you hypen..i went through the same issue a few years back.. it was probably one of the worst days of my life..waking up to 5k missing...i went nuts and just wanted to kill everyone..very violated.and its not just that they took the money from my account it also that it was such a hassle for me aswell..talking to inspectors and the whole charade...i believe in karma..what goes around comes around..i hope the bastard(s) that did this to me die a slow and pain death of testicular cancer..









btw jeff-THE GUY IN THE HOOD LOOKS MORE BLACK IRISH??? don;t ya think?
[/quote]
hahaha, thats a pretty good chop job


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I was thinking that, too...very well done!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

pardon me here but iam from a small village i have no clue what a armenian is,,,,! lol i sound like a noob


----------



## cantdrive55 (Jan 3, 2008)

Roll around Glendale til you find the pieces of sh!t.

tie their hands and feet together, and dip their "junk" into your Piranha tank...


----------



## HugePiranha (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope these pieces of sh*t get caught and take it up the ass in their new home with Bubba!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

thsi sh*t is f**ked my aunt got her account cleared.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

cueball said:


> pardon me here but iam from a small village i have no clue what a armenian is,,,,! lol i sound like a noob


Second that question. Is that somoene whos from the UAE?

Wow. I constantly fear this will happen to me...being in the military, they throw around your SSN like its cool. I don't know what to say except I think you should beat the sh*t out of them, and than continue to beat them until they're blind, and than once that happens, continue to beat the sh*t out of them until their brain just stops functioning...than, just kick them in the nuts.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

thats why you go to a teller and GET CASHHHH


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Armenians are people whose ethnicity can be tied into the former Soviet Republic of Armenia.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

so americans dont like these kinds of people..?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Not really true...as a matter of fact, many Americans have been involved in a debate over whether or not we want to call what the Ottomans did to them in the early 1900s a genocide or not. I think the only thing that's preventing official recognition as such is that we need the Turks as our allies, and this would be a good way to piss them off.


----------



## HugePiranha (Mar 7, 2005)

Did these worthless pieces of trash get caught yet?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

they haven't been caught. remember that i live in los angeles and LAPD have better stuff to do than to go searching for some punk kids. i know better. however, i did get my money back. the bank deposited the 3k. but since then i've opened a separate bank account at a different bank.

armenians are armenians, they're from armenia (an old republic of the soviets). they have a very tarnished reputation here, and for good reason. the kids think they're the c*ck of the walk. they have families of 15 living in an apartment and spend all their money on a 50k mercedes suv just to look cool. they're disrespectful, try too hard and are overall just crappy people. it takes a lot for me to say this because i'm not racist and i'm very tolerant of different people (my group of friends are a mix of ethnicities). i've met many armenians and without exaggeration i can count the number of cool ones on one hand with a few fingers to spare.

if you go around and ask people here about the armenian people you will get a very similar response every time.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

political madness around here lol
last i read this thread it was about getting ripped off at an atm

came back and we're discussing armenian cultural reputations in the LA area lol

sucks they havent been caught yet hyphen. you need justice my friend. 
ah well. hope everything since then has been safe and sound and your feelin better man








/loves hyphen


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

They probably wont ever get caught, cops in places like LA have better things to worry about then afew bastards like these.



M0RpH said:


> political madness around here lol
> last i read this thread it was about getting ripped off at an atm
> 
> came back and we're discussing armenian cultural reputations in the LA area lol
> ...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sadboy said:


> I dont mean to sound racist but they look like they are Armenian.


i was going to say the guy on the right looks iranian. if that is the case, it doesnt surprise me, as they are up to their necks in card fraud up here in vancouver. (not meaning that in a racist tone, but they are big into that sh*t up here.)

my mom just had something like 5000$ taken out on her credit card in australia. she hasnt been to australia in years and years.

oops, should have read the whole thread. if they are indeed armenian than that doesnt surprise me in the least either. those guys are even more heavily in to fraud up here than the iranians.lol.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

money is the root of all evil,,,,,good people do retarded things when they get close to money,, its like the devil


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

cueball said:


> money is the root of all evil,,,,,good people do retarded things when they get close to money,, its like the devil


So you think that money is the root of all evil? Have you ever asked
what is the root of money? Money is a tool of exchange, which can't
exist unless there are goods produced and men able to produce them. Money
is the material shape of the principle that men who wish to deal with
one another must deal by trade and give value for value. Money is not the
tool of the moochers, who claim your product by tears or of the
looters, who take it from you by force. Money is made possible only by the
men who produce. Is this what you consider evil?
-Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged

Until and unless you discover that money is the root of all good, you ask for your own destruction. When money ceases to become the means by which men deal with one another, then men become the tools of other men. Blood, whips and guns--or dollars. Take your choice--there is no
other. 
-Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cueball said:


> money is the root of all evil,,,,,good people do retarded things when they get close to money,, its like the devil


actually i would react to say...growing up without a well balanced father/mother figure is the root of all evil. especially a father figure. one tends to not learn humility and respect and responsibility without a loving yet strict father to guide you through those growing and hormonal years. case in point? everyone i know who struggles at the simple things in life, smokes pot well into their 20's and 30's, drinks to mask problems and steals or cheats work, people, or something else in life reguarly has no male roll model in their life. 
and if your about to respond with, "mike, i grew up without a father and im damn straight. got me a job, did college, bout to marry, etc etc", trust me, your either an exception to my rule or your simply lying or dont know your lying.

<--apparently knows everything


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe the quote has been once again taken out of context.

It's "The love of money is the root of all evil." Timothy 6:10

http://bible.cc/1_timothy/6-10.htm


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Russian mafia is big into stolen credit card data, if you look up REG E you will find that the bank has to return your money.

THye have 10 days to complete their investigation, if it goes longer than 10 days they have to extend you provisonal credit. Their investigation can last no longer than 45 days, the most you should be responsible for, if you reported it within 10 days, is 50 bucks

BTW I am a bank investigator.

THye could have gotten your information thorugh a "skimmer" or one of the security breaches we hear about all the time.

I have a guy that contacts me, he thinks I am a scammer, trying to sell me credit card dumps all the time. He is Russian.

check this out http://vendors-vip.se-ua.net/


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

armac said:


> Russian mafia is big into stolen credit card data, if you look up REG E you will find that the bank has to return your money.
> 
> THye have 10 days to complete their investigation, if it goes longer than 10 days they have to extend you provisonal credit. Their investigation can last no longer than 45 days, the most you should be responsible for, if you reported it within 10 days, is 50 bucks
> 
> ...


Oh man that site says some funny sh*t at the bottom of the page! I doubt mods will keep that link there, but here is the text (I put the asterisks in):

you want dumps with original tracks and real holder info ? ! this service for u ! u don't have money - go suck N***er D**K !


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I wouldn't even break a sweat if any of my accounts were cleared... I know the banks would rectify the issue if they care for my future business.... It also doesn't hurt that I have a really good connection at my bank


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if my accounts we're emptied id only sweat it around the first of the month since i have a few auto withdraws for insurance payments. otherwise, im also sure id be taken care of. i keep detailed reciepts of all my transactions and balances. and ive been a regular at my bank since i was 14 (almost 13 years).


----------

